# What PH Meter To Buy?



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 15, 2012)

OK, I'd like to start testing my wines for proper PH and acidity. I really don't know much in this area so I'm relying on you guys/gals to help me out. I was looking at this PH meter: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270511276038?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Would this be all that I would need? Still need an acid test kit also? I don't need the Cadillac of PH meters, just want to keep it simple and easy to use. I mainly make only fruit wines. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2012)

That's the meter I use and I think of it as a "Cadillac" meter 

You still need an acid test kit. You'll have the option of using the color indicator the kit supplies or the pH meter to determine the end point of the test.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I'm open to the "Toyota" of PH meters also!


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2012)

The MW102 should serve you well. The "Toyota" pH meter is the ####### ... I'm sorry, I don't want to name it in case there are folks here using it 

You'll likely see quite a few recommendations from bench top models, to handhelds, to litmus paper - so you'll have plenty to choose from!


----------



## SBWs (Aug 15, 2012)

A good starter meter for $64.95 http://www.eseasongear.com/milwaukeeph56.html and free shipping.


----------



## whackfol (Aug 15, 2012)

Road warrior, the suggested MW 102 is solid. Others may disagree, but in my opinion this is the entry point for wine pH meters. You can pay into the $1,000's for higher quality meters. The replaceable electrodes, thermometer, atc, and .01 accuracy assure it will be easy to use, accurate enough and last. There are other similar models out there.


----------



## blackfin1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the Hanna meters and they have one that measures PH with temperature. I use the Hanna Instruments HI 98128W pH and Temperature Tester with Solutions for Wine. I think it works great and its waterproof.
This meter is about 98.00 at Amazon. 

Sal


----------



## deboard (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Milwaukee, and it works wonderfully. But if I had to find a fault it is that the tip needs to be kept in a solution at all times when not in use. This would be fine if I had a nice wine workstation like many on here, but I have a closet with wire shelves, and I tend to turn my meter and it's solution over a lot. 

My brother has a Hannah that seems to work just fine, it was pretty cheap, but he just has to give it a calibration every once in a while, no solution to keep it in. (I still have to calibrate mine a lot as well). It may not be as perfectly accurate as mine, but I'm jealous sometimes.


----------



## whackfol (Aug 15, 2012)

For $14 I'd stick with the MW 102. Nothing against the previously suggested meter, but I think you will like the ability to change probes as well as suspend your probe into the flask for testing. It is thin and will allow room to conduct a titration for TA. Also, there are various holders available to connect to a stand, use with a swing arm or just use a clothes pin. Both Hanna and Oakton make a similar meter.


----------



## UBB (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the Milwaukee as well


----------



## whackfol (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know of any probe that can be stored dry except ISFET and some refillable one. I'm pretty sure the Hanna meter requires the bulb to be kept moist.

Most probes come with a small plastic vial that fits over the end of the probe and holds storage solution.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Keep 'em coming if you like something different. I'll be doing my homework on all suggested models.


----------



## Flem (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the Oakton pHTestr30. I had the Hanna and didn't care for it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2012)

whackfol said:


> Road warrior, the suggested MW 102 is solid. Others may disagree, but in my opinion this is the entry point for wine pH meters. You can pay into the $1,000's for higher quality meters. The replaceable electrodes, thermometer, atc, and .01 accuracy assure it will be easy to use, accurate enough and last. There are other similar models out there.


 
I also agree with the MW 102. I love everything about it and disagree with it being entry level. I also use a $500 Hanna that will tell me when my electrode is dirty but other than that I would buy the MW 102 for home use. The electrodes alone that need to be replaced about every 18 months cost more then the entire MW 102.


----------



## whackfol (Aug 16, 2012)

To clarify: By "entry level", I mean minimum specifications, not quality. For wine (pH and TA), this is also about all you need. I do other work with a pH meter and, like Running Wolf says, replacement probes for my Orion meter cost more than this meter. The functions that increase the price have more to do with greater measurement accuracy and resolution, data logging, communications...etc. None of which are necessary above a certain point for home wine testing. I also have an Oakton pH11 for off site use and, while I like and recommend the meter, the MW102 does about everything it does for less money. 

I'm done!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification whack!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 23, 2012)

I ended up purchasing the MW101. Its only one hundredth less accurate than the MW102. For $34 in savings, I can live with that small amount of less accuracy.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/230500779352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------

